

Tech Companies Look to Break Down Walls Between Apps - mada299
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/06/technology/tech-companies-look-to-break-down-walls-between-apps.html?_r=0

======
applecore
It seems a lot of problems in technology can be explained by a conflict, often
between the cathedral and the bazaar, over who is going to control the market
of a natural monopoly; in this case, it's native apps versus the open web.
(This isn't to say that a new third alternative won't supplant them both in
mobile.)

~~~
rimantas
ok, once again: why does this apply only to mobile?

------
felipesabino
Interesting how that famo.us appears in the text out of the blue, specially
considering that the last famo.us meetup I attended they made it pretty clear
that SEO was still a problem to be solved

------
mcrider
Obligatory XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/1367/](http://xkcd.com/1367/)

